# When did you achieve the milestone of sub -20?



## KboyForeverB (Aug 17, 2010)

*Sub -20 is a very difficult milestone to get over but many cubers have overcome it. I, personally, don't think I am exactly sub -20 just yet but still, it's getting more and more closer. Some people took years, others took months. Most people give the advice to just go slow and look ahead, or, PRACTISE!!! Both work very well... *


----------



## dillonbladez (Aug 17, 2010)

I got sub 20 around my second comp. After that, my times went up, and now they're hovering around the line between sub 20 and 20+.

My times improved so much, after improving my accuracy (in turning)


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 17, 2010)

August 30th 2010. Hopefully.


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 17, 2010)

A few days ago


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 17, 2010)

nvm.. 4 months more or less


----------



## M4rQu5 (Aug 17, 2010)

4-5 months after start of speedcubin


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 17, 2010)

I forgot.


----------



## Owen (Aug 17, 2010)

Not yet, but I probably would have already with a different method. Sub-20 with Corners First is deemed very difficult.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 17, 2010)

First sub-20 avg12 - 7/21/09
I took at least a 4 month break since then.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 17, 2010)

On Feliks' Wikiepdia, it says he was able to reach a sub-20 average in only 71 days after first learning how to solve the cube.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feliks_Zemdegs


----------



## Feryll (Aug 17, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> On Feliks' Wikiepdia, it says he was able to reach a sub-20 average in only 71 days after first learning how to solve the cube.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feliks_Zemdegs



Hehe, that discussion page is funny.


----------



## Johan444 (Aug 17, 2010)

These kind of discussions are not very interesting until we know what "sub 20" means.

First sub 20 single? avg12? avg100? Competition avg? Atleast 50% of all your solves are sub 20? 90%?


----------



## nck (Aug 17, 2010)

before the hsc 2010!!!


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 17, 2010)

4-5 months. At the clinton iowa tournament 2010 i got my first sub 20 average 19.99 LOL. They kept going down from ther now i am 15-17 sec.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 17, 2010)

First sub-20 average of 12 took me just under 5 years. First average of 100 probably took another couple months after the first average of 12.

Chris


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 17, 2010)

..


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Aug 17, 2010)

It really depends what is considered sub-20:
Sub-20 single: ~1 year
Sub-20 official single: 1.5 Years
Sub-20 a5: ~1.5 Years
Sub-20 Official a5: 2 years

I never decided to slow down my turning, so my lookahead was really (and still is a little) bad. I also tried to discover F2L myself, and came up with really slow algorithms.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 17, 2010)

I'll be sub-20 sometimes, and sometimes I won't. It's quite frustrating.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 17, 2010)

over 2 years ago


----------



## Thompson (Aug 17, 2010)

It took about 11 months for me to average sub 20.


----------



## bobso2 (Aug 17, 2010)

I started speedcubing in febr 2009 (17th) I needed about 40+ secs to solve the cube.

On april the 26th I got my first sub-20 avg of 12


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 17, 2010)

A month or 5 ago. Wow, that means it took me about 1,5 year


----------



## Truncator (Aug 17, 2010)

Mid-February, 2010, so six months ago.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 17, 2010)

A couple days ago. When I switched back to Fridrich. I had it before that probably though, around April.


----------



## jiggy (Aug 17, 2010)

I still haven't hit the landmark yet. I started cubing just over a year ago, and I've been bouncing around my current average for about 3-4 months now.

To be honest, while I do tend to get a bit of practice in most days, I haven't had the time to really give it my all the past few months. That's probably why I haven't improved as much as I'd have liked. =(

Still, I'm determined to be consistently sub 20 before my first comp...see you in 10 years!


----------



## lilkdub503 (Aug 17, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> On Feliks' Wikiepdia, it says he was able to reach a sub-20 average in only 71 days after first learning how to solve the cube.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feliks_Zemdegs



Haha, don't believe everything you see on the internet.


----------



## kar0209 (Aug 17, 2010)

Today. My first avg of 30 with no times over 20. Worst was 19.99


----------



## frogmanson (Aug 17, 2010)

Hmm lets see, It was 2 years ago minus 3 monthsish so I've been sub-20 for about 21 months? ;D


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 17, 2010)

2-4 months ago. Only for avg. of 5 though. So, I'm working on it.


----------



## Dene (Aug 18, 2010)

January 2008 I believe.


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 18, 2010)

last last comp i OFFICIALLY made sub 20, but in my head i made it a bit before that.


----------



## Samania (Aug 18, 2010)

Yesterday.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Aug 18, 2010)

July 5, 2010. The set:


Spoiler



----- Session Statistics for Mon Jul 05 22:01:05 PDT 2010 - Mean of 100-----

Puzzle Type: 3x3x3

Total Solves: 100
Average: 19.90 sec.
Fastest Time: 14.42
Slowest Time: 27.13
Standard Deviation: 02.12

Individual Times:
1) 19.25 L' F2 B' R D2 L2 U' L F' U' L F' L2 U' B' U2 R2 D2 B' R' U2 B L' B' F'
2) 22.57 R2 D' R F U' R2 L2 F' U R B' D U2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 D' R U B2 F R B'
3) 21.04 R' L U2 B2 F' U2 D2 R L' F B R' L D2 B' L2 D2 L2 U F R F R B' U
4) 23.41 D' U B2 U D2 F' R' D B2 U B U F2 B U2 B R F2 U' F B2 U' F2 D B'
5) 20.49 F2 B2 L R2 B2 U2 B U' R2 L D2 F' L' U R' L2 F2 D2 F' U2 D2 B' D2 U' F2
6) 19.82 D2 U F L F D B2 D' R D' U' R D U R2 F' D2 L' F2 B' U' D2 B2 L' F'
7) 19.57 D2 R F L2 F B2 D2 L' U' R2 F D2 F L2 R U2 F L2 F2 U D F2 L2 R' U2
8) 24.95 F2 U D R2 F2 R2 F B R D U' L2 R' B2 F' U' F' L2 U2 L' F R L F2 B
9) 17.13 U R2 D B L2 B' F2 D B U2 D B2 R' U2 L F' U2 B2 R2 F R B F R' L2
10) 18.58 U2 D' F' D F' U L2 U' R' L2 D' L2 R D' B' R B2 U' L' R2 B2 U2 F' R' L
11) 19.05 R2 D R L2 B D B' F' U2 F2 L2 R' F' U F U' R' D B' F D B2 F2 U' R
12) 21.89 U2 D F2 L B' U' F' L B R2 L' U D2 F' D2 R' D B2 U' F' L U2 F R2 F2
13) 25.83 L' U' R2 F2 R B2 L F L' R' D B' U R' L' D' B' U2 F' R F2 U' L R' B'
14) 21.94 B' R2 U' R L2 D' R' B' D2 L2 D' L R D' B F' D2 L' B' F R2 D2 U L' U'
15) 17.86 D B2 L' R F2 D' L' D2 L2 U R' L F2 B2 D2 B' D' F' B' R F L B U R
16) 17.45 U2 D B R2 F' B R D R' L' D L F R' F U2 R U2 D' R2 B' U' R' U' R2
17) 19.03 R2 L' U F U' L R F2 R' B2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 U2 L' D' L' D F B U' B2 L'
18) 16.22 L' D2 R2 U' F2 U L U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U L B2 F' U2 R' D' F D2 F' R D F
19) 19.59 D L2 U' B2 R L B L' F' D' B' R2 L2 B2 U2 D2 F L' F L' F2 L2 B U L'
20) 22.11 L2 B' D2 L2 B2 R U2 L U L' R B' R F R' F' L2 R D' R B L B' D' L
21) 23.24 F D' U' R F D B2 L2 R U2 B F' R2 B2 F' R' U' D' F L' F L2 D2 R' D
22) 24.38 R B2 R2 F B2 R' U' D2 F U R' U' R2 F2 U2 B' R' F' L2 D' B2 F U' D2 L'
23) 20.62 U' L2 U' L' R B' F2 R' D U2 L U' F2 U2 R L D B D' B' F2 L' B L B2
24) 18.69 L F' R U2 L2 D R U F' L' U R2 F' L2 B F R' U' F B' U2 F' R U' D
25) 17.18 R' B2 U' L2 D' L' B' L U2 R' D' F' L U D2 L' F L2 B' U2 F2 U2 L' U D
26) 19.84 R2 U B2 U2 D2 R2 D' L' D' B' R2 L' B2 D2 R2 D' L2 F B L' F' U L F2 R
27) 18.36 D F2 L' F D2 L F' D B' F' D2 U2 L F' U2 B D F L' U L2 U' R2 F D2
28) 20.67 B' U' L F L' B2 F' D R' B' F' R2 L B2 U F U' R' F2 R2 F R' B F' R2
29) 19.78 B2 R2 F' D2 L' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D R2 U2 F2 D B U2 R' U' R' F2 U D2 L
30) 22.89 D' U2 B D2 U' L F' D B2 F' L B F' U' F D2 R F' L2 R U' L D2 U' B
31) 19.31 R2 L' U' B2 U' L' R2 D L2 D2 F' D B F R' D2 L' U2 B2 D B' F L D' R2
32) 21.81 B2 U' F L2 D2 R' F2 D R' U' R' B R L2 B U2 B' R' F D' B' D L' B2 L2
33) 20.77 B2 D2 L' D' F' L R D2 U2 R' D' F R' U2 D2 F' L' B' L R' F' U R' U F'
34) 16.71 B2 F2 U2 R B2 D F2 L D R2 L2 B D2 F L2 B R' D' R2 D' B2 R' B R2 F'
35) 19.05 B D F' D' U2 B2 U F' L2 B2 D' R2 L B' U R2 U2 L2 B2 U' F' B D B2 D
36) 15.93 R' D R U2 D B2 D B L' U' L D2 L' D F2 L2 B F' R F2 B' R2 D' F2 R
37) 19.54 F D B' D2 R' F2 B' R U' D' L2 R2 D' L2 R' B' U R2 U R2 D' L' F' D R'
38) 19.00 L R' U' L B L' U' R' F2 U2 D L' U' L2 B' D' F B L2 B' L' R2 D2 B2 R2
39) 21.10 B' U' D L' R F' B2 R2 B2 L F' D' L F2 B' D F' R' F D2 F' L U2 L F
40) 19.52 L B' L F' L' R F' R2 L F' B2 R D2 R2 L' B U' D2 L' U D' F' B' D2 L'
41)  22.07 F2 U' D2 F2 D' F B R L' F D2 U' L' D' F2 U' F R2 B U2 D' B' U F2 B
42) 21.52 B D2 R' F L' B R' F U F D F2 D2 L' D B R' L2 F D' R' D2 F' L F2
43) 23.34 F L2 U2 L2 U2 R U D' R B R D' B' L' D2 F2 U2 L' U L B' U2 F D' F2
44) 21.38 D L U' D' B' U' B' R' F' U2 L2 U2 D' B2 F' D2 L R' B' F' L B R F2 L2
45) 20.69 D2 R2 U L2 B' F2 L' D' L2 D' U' L2 F2 R' L U R F' U' B2 U' L F2 L2 B
46) 19.04 F2 B R' D B D' U2 R2 B' R2 D B2 L' B2 R L' F' B2 D F2 R' B R2 D F2
47) 21.31 D' B' L' B2 R' D R F L F B R' D' R F2 D' L' B2 F2 U F' D U2 R2 D2
48) 21.79 B F2 L' F2 R L2 U2 L2 F' R L2 B2 R' F R2 U' F L2 F2 B2 D B R' U F
49) 18.81 D U' R' D2 U' R' L2 U F' U2 D2 R' U F2 B2 R2 D' B D2 L' U B' L' D R2
50) 23.53 F2 R2 L' D2 U L2 F' B' R2 L2 F L F' B' R2 F2 D F D2 B' L2 D2 R F2 L2
51) 18.13 D2 U2 L' D R U' D2 L R2 B F2 R F2 U' D2 L' U B' F2 U' R2 U' B' R B'
52) 20.06 R B2 L U2 R2 U2 F2 L' B' D' B U2 R F B2 U2 B' F' L F2 D' U2 L' B2 F
53) 27.13 D' F2 L2 U' F R2 F U B' U F U2 R' F' D F D R' F' U2 D' L F D2 L'
54) 18.30 U' F2 L' D2 L U F R' U B D' U2 F2 D2 R2 L2 U2 B L' B F' U2 B' F' L
55) 19.17 D' F B' U2 D' F2 L D2 L' B' R' D2 B' F2 D2 U2 F L R' B D2 F2 U2 D B2
56) 18.65 F2 R' U2 L2 D' U2 F' D L2 F2 U2 B U2 R2 U' L U D2 L2 D' B F2 R2 D' B
57) 18.54 D' R' F2 R2 L B' L2 B U2 F2 B U2 B2 D2 F2 B2 U' B2 L2 B' D' R' D2 R2 B2
58) 20.76 F' L' U' R F' U D F B' D2 U L' B2 L' F L2 B' U2 F' U L B' L' D' R
59) 21.24 F' U2 R2 B2 R' L D F2 L' D' R2 D' R D U' F2 B2 U F R2 B2 U2 R' B' F'
60) 20.49 R' U2 R B' D B R F2 U2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U R' U' L U' D2 B L' F' L' R'
61) 17.97 D' B' F' R' F R' U' D2 R2 U2 B2 D' B R2 U2 F R2 B' L U2 R B2 D2 F2 L2
62) 19.88 R2 F' R' F D' U' L2 B2 F' R U' R' B R' U' L R' F B' D' R2 B R2 D' U'
63) 20.14 F' D' F' R U' R L B F D' B2 D' R L2 U2 D' B D L' B2 F U F2 L B2
64) 20.55 D F D' L2 F' L' F U' L' U' R2 U2 F U2 R F D2 R2 L2 D' B' L' U' F2 B'
65) 14.42 D2 B D' F B2 U' B2 D' U L' B U2 L F B2 D2 L' B U2 L' F D' F' B R2
66) 20.18 D' F D L' D' U' L' B' U B' D U' F2 L R F D' U' L2 U D2 L' B R B2
67) 20.70 R2 F2 D2 U R' U' L' D2 U' R U F' L2 B L2 D' U B2 L B D F2 R' D2 F
68) 18.08 D F' D R2 D' L F U L' F D' L2 F2 L U F B R' D R B' D2 F B L2
69) 19.72 U2 F2 L' F' D L B D' R B F U' F' L' B U2 B' R' D U' F2 U2 F U L
70) 17.93 B' D U' F U L' R2 D' F L2 F' B2 R' L2 B D' U B' R' U2 R B D' R D2
71) 19.18 B2 R' L U2 F' L' U L' B' D' B' F' D' U2 F L2 D U F' B D R U2 F2 D
72) 17.42 R' D' F U D2 L D L B2 L B' U2 R' B D L F U R F B2 L' R2 F' R
73) 20.05 B F2 U' L' F2 R D2 R U F2 D2 L' R2 U R2 L D' R2 L D F2 B L R D2
74) 18.82 R' L D' F2 B' L2 R' F' R F L' D L' U R2 D' R' F' L F' R2 F' D B F2
75) 21.04 U F' U2 L2 B2 L R B R2 U R' D B' R B2 D2 L' U2 R' L2 B' F' R2 F' R'
76) 20.69 B2 L' R2 B D2 B' F2 U B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' U' L D B F R U2 D2 F R2 B2
77) 17.54 B' U B L' D2 U2 L U' B' U2 L' U D R' B U B2 L2 R' D' F U2 B' F L'
78) 16.95 D' F B R' B2 D' R' U2 B D F B' R2 F' D' R' D B2 R' B R F2 L2 F U2
79) 22.88 B D2 R' L' U' L' B D' R2 U' B' F2 U2 R2 D' R2 B' L F' D2 R2 D2 R D2 U'
80) 17.97 F' U' R2 D L B' R' D L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L U2 F R' F L' D2 U2 L2 D R'
81) 20.41  L' D' R' L U F' R U L2 F D2 F' D2 B R2 L' B F2 U' L' R D' F2 D2 U
82) 18.89 R' L' D' B' D2 F2 R L' D' F2 R D2 R B2 U' L F' R2 L2 F L2 U F U L2
83) 18.71 U L2 R' D2 F L' B2 L' B' D R L D F2 U2 B' F' L B' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2
84) 20.41 F B' U' R2 L' D' U B' D' R' U2 L U' F' R' U' B' F L F R2 F B2 R2 D
85) 19.41 R L F2 B R' U' D' L F L2 R2 B D F2 R2 D2 F2 U R D R' D' L2 D' U2
86) 21.43 B' D' L2 U D2 B' F' L' B U R2 L2 B2 L2 U R' B F U2 B U D L F2 U'
87) 19.85 D2 L2 B' L' R F2 U2 R' F2 D U L R' U2 B2 F2 R2 B' U' R L U2 B2 F2 U'
88) 19.60 U' F R2 F' B' U L U2 B2 D2 B' U2 L' R F2 D R' L2 B' F2 R' U2 L' U' R
89) 17.59 D B' L2 U2 L2 U' R2 F' U2 D F R2 D L' R2 B L R' U2 F2 B2 R' U' D' B
90) 19.97 R D L' D' U2 F' L' B' D2 F R' D' L D' L' F D U2 L' U2 L2 U2 B F2 R'
91) 16.91 L D2 L2 R' D' U F2 D2 R D B2 F' L U D2 R2 D R2 F2 B L F' L' D B
92) 20.12 D2 R B' D R F' R2 U2 F' B U D2 L2 U2 D F2 R2 D F' R U F R D U2
93) 20.74 D F B' U R B2 R L' F2 B2 D' U2 L2 U F2 R L F' U' R' F B2 D' B' U'
94) 20.20 D' L R2 B' R' L' U' F D2 U2 F2 D' U' F L U D2 L' B' D2 B2 R F L2 B2
95) 16.81 R D2 L' B D L' F2 B' U F' D' B2 L' B2 U2 D' F' D U' F2 R2 L2 F2 U B'
96) 20.97 U' F D' L2 F L F' B U' R2 B2 F L U B' U2 D' B2 R2 D2 F' L2 U' L' F2
97) 19.48 L' B' L B' D F U L2 F2 B' R2 L B' D2 F' U D' L2 U' L' U2 L' B' U F2
98) 17.77 R2 L' B' U2 B2 R F2 U2 F2 B' D2 U R' F B' U2 B2 U2 F2 L U F2 L' D' F
99) 18.13 R2 L2 B L D' U2 L' R2 D' B2 L2 D' B' D U R' D' U F2 D2 F R D2 F2 R
100) 18.26 F' L' D2 F' D' U' R' U R2 B' U2 L2 B' U' D L2 U F2 D' R F' D L2 U2 R


----------



## frogmanson (Aug 18, 2010)

Also I achieved sub-20 OH just recently


----------



## metgo (Aug 18, 2010)

It was about 8 years ago for me. It took me about a month to learn fridrich and with in a other month or so I was doing sub 20 solves. But I had been speedcubing off and on with my other method for a year or two before that. After not cubing much for a few years I got sub 20 again a few weeks ago after about a day of practice.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Aug 18, 2010)

Hopefully by christmas im sub 40 to 1 min


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 18, 2010)

my average of 5 was at Berkeley summer '10 a few weeks ago. Never gotten a sub 20 average since...


----------



## QCcuber4 (Aug 21, 2010)

I reached sub 20, 3 months ago, and im stuck with a 17ish avg now. I suck at f2l lookahead, im working on it.

And i failed at my first comp, got 21 avg/5 cuz i was shaking and couldnt concentrate enough.


----------



## maggot (Aug 21, 2010)

it take me about a year to sub 20. im not consistantly sub 20 avg yet. but i get sub 20 about 50% of the time on good days. it took me about 9 month to go from sub 30 to sub 20.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 21, 2010)

over 2 years.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 23, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> over 2 years.



Is that because of MGLS?


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 23, 2010)

I haven't yet. But it WILL happen before DeVry Open. And I WILL set an official Sub-20 Average. It WILL happen. o_o I am hideously close to it. Now-a-days its extremely weird to not have at least a sub-20 single or two a day. And my average is like 20-23.x. IT WILL HAPPEN SOON!


----------



## RyanO (Aug 23, 2010)

First sub 20 avg of 12 today =).


----------



## PeterNewton (Aug 23, 2010)

pretty much exactly 1 year in. then i stopped trying its stayed at 18-22.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Aug 23, 2010)

I started learning how to speedcube around the end of 2006, maybe November or something, since that's my join date on this forum. Based on old Facebook posts (lol), I took an average of 100 in October of 2007 and it was 20.07. I don't remember for sure, but I assume I started averaging under 20 consistently soon after that. So a little less than a year?


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 25, 2010)

Last summer.


----------



## xdaragon (Aug 25, 2010)

I've been cubing for like 7 months 3 months learning... so like 4 months to sub 20?


----------



## CoolGuyIsCool (Aug 28, 2010)

Hopefully soon!  I'm really close, my typical averages are 20 - 23 seconds


----------



## Chrish (Aug 28, 2010)

Feliks is a machine.

I learned to solve a cube 3 years ago, didn't learn a faster method till last summer. I'm ~18-19 average now. I'd say it took about 6 months after starting to focus on speed.


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 28, 2010)

3~ Months. 5 months in and I'm now around 17s.


----------



## Joker (Sep 2, 2010)

JUST GOT MY FIRST SUB 20 AVG 5 YAY


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 9, 2010)

Joker said:


> JUST GOT MY FIRST SUB 20 AVG 5 YAY



Just got my first sub 20 Avg 5 Yay! 19.70!

(18.91)
19.81
20.16
19.12
(20.69)

Told you I was catching up...

Started cubing: ~May 20 2010


----------



## guinepigs rock (Sep 9, 2010)

I have not yet


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Sep 9, 2010)

Around 10 months after I started really speedcubing


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Sep 9, 2010)

After about 10-11 months of cubing. Around December 09'. Now I'm stuck at 13-14...


----------



## Me (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't recall when I got my first unofficial sub-20 time, 
(more recently I can remember my first sub-20 OH time) 
however as I recall it took ~3 years to get a sub-20 average of 12.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 9, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Joker said:
> 
> 
> > JUST GOT MY FIRST SUB 20 AVG 5 YAY
> ...



If you're going to do the average at home, make it an average of 12. I remember doing my first average of 12 under 20 about 13 months after I had started cubing. I had my brother enter the times into the computer so I wouldn't get nervous.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 9, 2010)

Tyson said:


> theanonymouscuber said:
> 
> 
> > Joker said:
> ...



I know, and I usually do. I'm just not fast enough to get a sub 20 avg of 12.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey guys, i received sub -20 FINALLY!! on August 20th, that's like 1 year since I started cubing.


----------



## avgdi (Sep 11, 2010)

I average around 27-32, but I did get my first sub 20 solve the yesterday. 19.47 and it was non lucky.


----------



## cube_addict0r (Sep 11, 2010)

wrong topic, thanks firefox smartbar


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 11, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> Hey guys, i received sub -20 FINALLY!! on August 20th, that's like 1 year since I started cubing.



1 year 2 months, Brian.

I have now got my Dayan Guhong. I'm pretty much sub-20 on it, though I got my first sub-20 avg 5 ages ago. I seem to get 16s with a PLL skip, then 14s NL.  So, that's 1 year 2 months 16 days. I fail.


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 11, 2010)

em im just staarting to get them now


----------



## coulenez (Sep 11, 2010)

I get sub-20 in 5 months of cubing. I guess it's not too slow. I would like to be sub-15 or better in less than 5 or 6 months now.


----------



## Zubon (Sep 11, 2010)

I've been cubing for about 3 years. I could probably get a sub 20 avg 5 in every cubing session but I am yet to get a sub 20 avg 12. Been so close so many times but I really think that I am at the limit of my sight and my reflexes.
It is ok, I'm happy with 23sec averages.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 11, 2010)

Today (or two and a half years if you prefer). Of course it was with an rA5... Here's to getting an Avg12 soon...


----------



## lorki3 (Sep 11, 2010)

2 weeks ago or something.
I'm still around 19-20 seconds, but I don't really have time to practise.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 19, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> 1 year 2 months, Brian.
> 
> I have now got my Dayan Guhong. I'm pretty much sub-20 on it, though I got my first sub-20 avg 5 ages ago. I seem to get 16s with a PLL skip, then 14s NL.  So, that's 1 year 2 months 16 days. I fail.


 You know, I recently got a 17.03 avg 12 on 3x3


----------

